# Sports & Exotic Car Magazine Features Sport quattro, Quotes Fourtitude



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

You may or may not remember last spring when Audi of America was kind enough to loan us their * 1985 Sport quattro * along with a few other cars and product planner Carter Balkcom in an effort to further augment the 2010 Carlisle Import Auto Show and its ever-growing Audi enthusiast group.

A few things went down that weekend that many knew about such as the breakfast for Audi owners at the local Audi Mechanicsburg and some things went down that some may not have known. For one, our staff made for the nearby hills quite literally where we shot the Sport quattro and the TT RS for an upcoming feature quickly followed by Balkcom comandeering the Sport for a shoot by Hemmings Motor News editors. Since that time we've been working on our own feature and chatting with Hemmings editor Mark McCourt. 

Our push for the mountainside rally-backdrop shoot meant we had more seat time in the Sport quattro so McCourt had contacted us to compare notes about driving impressions. Mark was kind enough to quote Fourtitude generously in the article and of course ego dictates we might wish to brag about that but the truth of the matter is that Mark's story is seriously a must-read for enthusiasts of the car. Rather than simply doing the typical writeup one might expect in a general interest magazine, McCourt did extensive research including interviews with Audi Tradition operative Ralf Friese. We'd like to think we know a lot about the car but were pleasantly impressed when we learned a few things new to us upon reading.

Read the piece in its entirety in the new issue of Sports & Exotic Car (pp. 32-37). As for the Fourtitude Sport quattro / TT RS comparison... you'll have to wait a few weeks. That's one feature we're holding until we launch our next evolution of the site and this should be very soon now.


----------

